# BrianS tarantulas



## Brian S (Jun 8, 2007)

Its been a looooooooong time since I posted in this section. I seem to seldom talk about my Ts anymore since scorps are my real passion but my T collection is doing well and is even growing some. This is a few of my spiders.

Psalmopoeus pulcher


Poecilotheria striata


Tap gigas


Brachypelma emilia


Pamphobeteus sp "Platyomma"


Pamphobeteus sp 2 (Ecuador)


Brachypelma smithi


Greenbottle Blue


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jun 8, 2007)

Awsome collection. I've been wondering if you were ever going to post some T pics on here. I'll expect this to be updated on a regular basis. lol I think that's the biggest P. pulcher I've ever seen. Later Brian.


----------



## Brian S (Jun 8, 2007)

I have lots of others too. I guess I should get ambitious and post a few once in awhile.
Thanks Fellow Missourian


----------



## P. Novak (Jun 8, 2007)

It's about time Brian, I mean you give advice, advice, advice, pictures of scorpions, advice, pictures of scorpions, advice, and no pictures of Ts! This better change because your Ts are stunning and your pics are great!


----------



## Brian S (Jun 8, 2007)

Okie dokie but remember scorps are STILL my real passion 

Oligoxystre sp "Auratum"


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jun 8, 2007)

nice looking ts brian!  any other Psalmos??


----------



## Brian S (Jun 9, 2007)

No other Psalmos. I used to have all of them, well all that is in the hobby that is. I am more into big itchy spiders these days


----------



## syndicate (Jun 9, 2007)

great shot of that striata man!shes a beauty


----------



## Brian S (Jun 24, 2007)

Selenocosmia sp "Eunice"


----------



## GoTerps (Jun 24, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Okie dokie but remember scorps are STILL my real passion
> Oligoxystre sp "Auratum"


Looking good Brian!     A years growth really shows  

Eric


----------



## SnakeManJohn (Jun 25, 2007)

Glad to see you posting, nice T's!


----------



## LukaszWarsaw (Jun 26, 2007)

Great pictures!


----------



## Brian S (Jun 26, 2007)

Thanks, I'll update this from time to time


----------



## Brian S (Jul 25, 2007)

*From Arachnocon*

Here are a few new additions from Arachnocon 2007!!

Pamphobeteus nigricolor ultimate male. I have nice looking girl for him 


Xenenthis intermedia female (from Southern Spider Works)


I finally won something!! I won the early registration prize that consists of 7 Austrailian tarantulas. This made the trip to Arachnocon worth it by itself!!
Since they all look pretty much the same for now I will only post this one

Phlogius papuanus



Since the Australian Ts are burrowers this is how I set them up. The same way I do Hystocrates, Haplopelma, Chilobrachys etc.


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow Brian. Nice score on the wins. Is there anything on your wish list for T's in the future?


----------



## Brian S (Jul 25, 2007)

hmmmmm my wish list??

Well I am not sure. I was planning to get a P metallica but when I saw a sexed out X intermedia I couldnt resist. I actually like the X spp better for some reason. I dont really have much of a wish list actually as I am and have been out of room for some time. I think I will probably start getting a few slings of the spp I keep and try to get some males and start breeding more Ts.


----------



## tarsier (Jul 25, 2007)

The P. nigricolor is stunning :drool:


----------



## cheetah13mo (Jul 25, 2007)

Very nice choice. Breed T's, that's what I like to hear. You'll turn into a master at that too. Let me know if I can help fellow Missourian.


----------



## Brian S (Jul 26, 2007)

Funny thing, the first 5 attempts at breeding Ts were very successful and I actually thought that this is easy and then I got fed some "humble pie" as the last 5 or 6 attempts have been bad to say the least. Hell I bred P purminus last year and got a whopping total of 3 spiderlings!!! Now it sux when you flop a breeding of OBT beleieve me LOL


----------



## luna (Jul 26, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Here are a few new additions from Arachnocon 2007!!
> 
> Pamphobeteus nigricolor ultimate male. I have nice looking girl for him


He is absolutely stunning!


----------



## Brian S (Jul 27, 2007)

Megaphobema robustum (female)


----------



## ChrisNCT (Jul 27, 2007)

Very nice pics Brian! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Jul 28, 2007)

Very nice Brian, you have an impressive start. You may want to be mindful of just how addicting tarantulas can become.  

Peace-
Mark


----------



## Brian S (Jul 29, 2007)

Arachnoheebs said:


> Very nice Brian, you have an impressive start. You may want to be mindful of just how addicting tarantulas can become.
> 
> Peace-
> Mark


Oh I'm quite mindful believe me. I have been doing this for a few years now. I probably have around 40-50 atm.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 4, 2007)

Pamphobeteus nigricolor


----------



## robbie (Aug 4, 2007)

Okay Brian I was there and i saw you win those 7 (?) Aussies where they at???:drool: :worship: :worship:    okay yeah i am just a little jealous but hey there is always mext year... lol  
By the way love the other pics.


----------



## kean (Aug 4, 2007)

the Male Pamphobeteus Nigricolor looks absolutely Amazing!

the female a lot less than the male.. but ya need them to produce those amazing Males..  

Nice Pictures Brian.. :clap:


----------



## Bothrops (Aug 4, 2007)

Nice pics, Brian!

That _P. nigricolor_ male is the most beautiful tarantula I've ever seen :worship: 

Thanks for sharing the pics with us, and good luck with the breeding!

Cheers,
Bothrops


----------



## Arachnoheebs (Aug 5, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Pamphobeteus nigricolor


VERY NICE!!!! :clap: 

The best of luck to you Brian!

Peace-
Mark


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 5, 2007)

WOW 
I love the color difference on the P. nigricolor's, thats pretty amazing.
I really like the M. robustum as well
awsome pictures


----------



## Brian S (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks you all 

The nigricolor beeding attempt didnt take place. The male seemed uninterested although the girl was ready and willing. I will try again in a few weeks


----------



## Brian S (Oct 18, 2007)

Megaphobema mesomelas


Xenesthis immanis


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 19, 2007)

Great species and pics Brian! How's the _P.nigricolor_ breeding going?


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 19, 2007)

Ahhh sweet!, luv Meso!!
and immanis looks really nice too :clap:


----------



## Brian S (Oct 19, 2007)

P. Novak said:


> Great species and pics Brian! How's the _P.nigricolor_ breeding going?


Cant really say for sure but she sure has a big butt now LOL 
(In Espanol: pompas muy grande) LOL


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 19, 2007)

Brian S said:


> Cant really say for sure but she sure has a big butt now LOL
> (In Espanol: pompas muy grande) LOL


Haha thats great! When was the last time they got a successful pairing?


----------



## Brian S (Oct 19, 2007)

Not sure!! They were too shy to do the wild thang in front of me so I left him with her for about a month or 2.
Once in awhile I would here alot of comotion in their box after I turned the lights off but they would stop everything if I tried to shine a light on them. So I dont know if they were fighting or ..... well you know


----------



## Brian S (Jan 15, 2008)

Megaphobema mesomelas


----------



## deez8legz (May 7, 2008)

nice pics Brian. Was the breeding attemp successful with the P.nigricolors?


----------

